# Best time to cruise to Alaska?



## DaveNV (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure where to post this question.

Thinking about taking an Alaska cruise next year, leaving from Seattle or Vancouver.  We're especially interested in seeing Glacier Bay, and watching the calving glaciers.  (Spouse is an amazing photographer.)  Which is the best month to do that?  Some websites say early Spring, others say late Summer.  What do you think?

And while we're at it:  Is there one cruise line that's better for Alaska cruises, or are they all about the same?  Anyone have first-hand experience?  Anything you'd want to do over again, or anything you'd never want to do again?

Finally, where do I find the best deals on cruise prices?  I don't see RCI as offering much of a bargain.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 7, 2011)

Both times I've done Alaska it's been in July and the weather was great. No rain on either trip. Sailed both times with Princess. Was happy with them both times, one 10 day rt to SF, the other northbound Vancouver-Seward/Whittier

I would not sail on Disney as they don't go to Glacier Bay and that's a deal killer for me. 

We've talked in the past about going again, and I'd consider Princess/Holland America and possibly RCCL.

Cruise Critic has a lot of info to help you figure out which line might be the best fit.

You can use a TA, book online direct, use Cruise.com(I think they provide the cruises for Delta's Skymile Cruises).


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2011)

I took my folks on the Amsterdam 25 years ago, DW has done it twice before she met me, and we will take our offspring and grandurchins on the Oosterdam Aug 25ish round trip from Seattle. HAL is offering some humongous buys in May, but boy, that's early and could be cold/rainy. I think Holland America has so many ships on the Alaska run that there's just about one in each port every day of the season. We LOVE HAL, but Celebrity and RCCL are fine too. Don't have enough experience to rate others, except we won't go on Carnival- the party atmosphere is just not for us.

We book cruises through www.vacationstogo.com I think a balcony cabin is worth the additional cost- especially with a photographer in your party.

You will enjoy the Alaska cruise experience whatever time you are able to go.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Dave.

I'm a big fan of Alaska, but admittedly have not cruised.  With that being said, most will say July or August is best, especially if you want to piggy back a land tour (which you should not book with/through your cruise).  The primary reason for the advise on timing has to do with the weather and other things to see/do if you are doing a land tour.

May and September are shoulder season months and decent deals can be found for those cruises.

Cruisecritic.com is a good resource for sure.  Also if you're considering land tours, check in with us on Trip Advisor and the Alaska forum. There's a wealth of info posted there in the form of "Top Questions" (including info on cruises) and trip reports from many who have done just about all of the cruise options available.

As was said, whenever you go, I'm sure you'll have an amazing time.  Just do not let the weather keep you inside or from doing things.  SE AK (Inside Passage) is mostly a rain forest and some cruise there and don't see the sun for days.  Decent raingear is essential expecially if you're going to leave the ship when in port (which is highly suggested whether or not you're also going to do a land tour).

Von


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, all.  Some definite good leads there.  Lots of research to do.

Von, thanks especially for the land tour advice.  I live north of Seattle, so I'm intimately familiar with "don't see the sun for days."  Around here, people don't tan - they rust.  

Dave


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2011)

I did this with my ex a long time ago in July, and it was excellent.
However, I'm told that the best pricing, both land+sea are in September,
becuz the cruiselines+locals see the end of the tourism-season in sight.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 8, 2011)

Dave - I have been told that the BC Ferries Discovery Coast run is an inexpensive alternate to an Alaskan Cruise.  

Might be worth checking into.  I've put it on my check list of future trip ideas; I actually would like to take the ferry to one of the Discovery Coast ports, then catch one of the roads through the Coast Ranges and into the interior, and thence south back to the Fraser River Valley.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 8, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> . . . I'm told that the best pricing, both land+sea are in September,
> becuz the cruiselines+locals see the end of the tourism-season in sight.



This is true, but use caution if you are planning land tours.  Some things that we wanted to do this past year (Aug/Sept) were closing pre-Labor day . . . as early as 8/31/10.

Most land tour activities (including full service in Denali National Park) end sometime around mid-September which may affect your planning in terms of when to do the land tours (before or after your cruise).


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm leaning toward the end of July (my birthday) or end of August (spouse's birthday.)  May as well celebrate a bit while we're up there.

Based on a seven day trip, Seattle through the Inside Passage to Glacier Bay, and back to Seattle with stops along the way, the best price I'm seeing for a Balcony Stateroom is about $1300 per person.  Is that about the best going rate for this sort of thing?  Is there a secret way to get a lower price?  I'm SO out of touch on this kind of thing.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 8, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Dave - I have been told that the BC Ferries Discovery Coast run is an inexpensive alternate to an Alaskan Cruise.
> 
> Might be worth checking into.  I've put it on my check list of future trip ideas; I actually would like to take the ferry to one of the Discovery Coast ports, then catch one of the roads through the Coast Ranges and into the interior, and thence south back to the Fraser River Valley.




Cool idea, Steve.  I'd love to do something like that.  The Alaska Ferry Terminal in Bellingham isn't that far from me, and I've thought about doing that one as well.

Dave


----------



## slomac (Jan 8, 2011)

We did the Vancouver to Seaward cruise on Holland America last July and it was great.  Ships are smaller so you are able to go into Glacier Bay and get up close to the glaciers. Best prices are on Vacations to go. com.  We got a great deal (less than $600 per person for a week.  Have fun you will love it.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 9, 2011)

*Bears considering*

The bears are active only a few months so if you wish to see them, check out when before you book.

Friends of ours did the ferry and loved it because they were able to spend more time (and even several days) in the ports than cruiseships allow.

In '08 we sailed NCL to Alaska on our 1st ever cruise. We chose the Pearl out of Seattle because of Glacier Bay. A naturalist came aboard for that day.
Last summer we sailed on *Celebrity* for 14 days to the Baltics.  This is a cruiseline worth checking into- we enjoyed the onboard experience much more with them due to no incessant announcements, lectures pertaining to ports of call, etc.  Celeb's prices are typically less than Princess.


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Go before Aug*

Rain is more likely late Aug.  We went 2nd week in Aug 2009 on the NCL.  Rained every day after leaving Seattle.  Many of the excursions were cancelled due to low clouds for air and rough water for boats.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2011)

davhu1 said:


> Rain is more likely late Aug.  We went 2nd week in Aug 2009 on the NCL.  Rained every day after leaving Seattle.  Many of the excursions were cancelled due to low clouds for air and rough water for boats.



Good point.  Thanks!  It would totally suck to pay all that money, then have bad weather.  My birthday in July is better anyway.  

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave,

Re:  Rain and weather . . . most who live in or visit AK often will tell you to simply ignore the rain.  I know it's tough especially for those of us who enjoy the sunny beaches of Hawaii 

The locals all have good raingear and most prepared visitors do as well.  Umbrellas are rarely seen on the locals, hence the way they tell the tourists.  HA!

If you make your plans dependent upon no rain, there is a good chance that regardless of when you go, you'll be disappointed and perhaps bored by staying inside.  We've been to AK twice in the summer (late June/early July and late Aug/early Sept) and both trips had a lot of wet weather.

Also keep in mind that the SE area of AK is largely a rain forest so there's a good possibility you're going to have rain, regardless of when you cruise.

I would figure out what is the best timing for the activities you want to do.  If bear viewing is on your list, then later than May is essential.

If you haven't already, I would encourage you to join TripAdvisor and join in the discussions on the Alaska forum.  You will get the best help in terms of info from locals and visitors who really "know" Alaska.


----------



## willturner (Jan 22, 2011)

hello friends....... 

Cruising always fascinates me............
More over this time i am planing to travel to Alaska.The main reason behind to travel Alaska is that i have a wish to do hunting and this desire will fulfill only when i travel to Alaska.Any one suggest me about the Cruise travel to Alaska and some hunting tips to beginner.  

Will Turner
__________________________________________________________________
also click on Indonesia Travel Advice | Malaysia Travel Advice


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 22, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm leaning toward the end of July (my birthday) or end of August (spouse's birthday.)  May as well celebrate a bit while we're up there.
> 
> Based on a seven day trip, Seattle through the Inside Passage to Glacier Bay, and back to Seattle with stops along the way, the best price I'm seeing for a Balcony Stateroom is about $1300 per person.  Is that about the best going rate for this sort of thing?  Is there a secret way to get a lower price?  I'm SO out of touch on this kind of thing.
> 
> Dave



I know someone who works at Princess. Let me know if you'd like an intro.


----------



## cmh (Jan 22, 2011)

I've cruised Alaska twice with Princess - once right after Labor Day in Sept & once in late June.  Sept can be hit or miss.  The week before our cruise, the weather was great, but the week of our cruise, we had bad weather, to the point that the captain said it was not safe to go into Glacier Bay, so we missed one of the main highlights of the cruise.   

Both times we had excellent naturalists on board explaining things and sighting whales.

The second time we went around June 20th, plus we spent some extra days on land, planning it ourselves.  I enjoyed this time of year because it is the time the days are the longest.  And we had no mosquitoes.  I understand they can be rather large there.


----------



## 1950bing (Jan 22, 2011)

I would love to go  when Palin would be on the ship.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2011)

willturner said:


> hello friends.......
> 
> Cruising always fascinates me............
> More over this time i am planing to travel to Alaska.The main reason behind to travel Alaska is that i have a wish to do hunting and this desire will fulfill only when i travel to Alaska.Any one suggest me about the Cruise travel to Alaska and some hunting tips to beginner.
> ...



This is really not a very good forum or resource for Alaska cruise info or info on hunting in AK.  I would encourage you to stop over at www.tripadvisor.com and check into the Alaska Forum there.  You may also want to check in with www.cruisecritic.com specific to the cruise aspect of your vacation.


----------



## frenchieinme (Jan 24, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> This is really not a very good forum or resource for Alaska cruise info or info on hunting in AK.  I would encourage you to stop over at www.tripadvisor.com and check into the Alaska Forum there.  You may also want to check in with www.cruisecritic.com specific to the cruise aspect of your vacation.



A caveat when using Trip Advisor (or any such forum for that matter), you need to have a pretty clear idea of what it is you want to do and then be able to assess why someone liked or disliked the activity you are researching.  For example, my wife and I along with 13 other couples took an Hawaiian cruise with Norwegian Cruise Lines.  I was refered to a website (don't know if it still exists/www.norwegiancruiselinessuck.com) for more information on their Hawaiian cruise.  Am I glad I disregarded what they were doing (discouraging potential cruisers of using Norwegian Cruise lines) because it was by far one our best life experiences.  With forums such as Trip Advisor (and even TUG for that matter) one needs to be able to properly evaluate the situation and make a valued decision based on a plutora of information.  The more information one gathers on a topic the better decision one stands to make.   

frenchieinme


----------

